# secondary clutch removal



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

can the secondary clutch be removed without taking off the primary clutch. want to put springs on but dont have primary puller and just wondered if it possible to do without it? thanks for ur help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It can but it's best to just order the primary tool & do it right. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

well im trying to also get a lift kit so if i doont have to spend 40 on the tool then im that much closer to the lift kit aswell. if u dont mind me asking, how is it done without the tool?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just buy the tool. Trust me. Much more important than a lift kit.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

^agreed it will make life much easier when changing springs as well as belts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to say...get the tool because although I have been able to get the primary off with the belt on..without taking the secondary off with it, I have not been able to get the secondary off with the belt on without taking the primary off. Have to get the belt off first and that's a little hard on it.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

ok thanks for ur advice. ill get the tool. seems to be the easier way alltogether. thanks for ur help


----------

